# Indian Families going to Perth



## ozdreamz (Dec 26, 2011)

I would like to connect with Indian Families who are in Perth or planning to go in couple of months.

We can stay in touch.

Many Thanks!


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, lookin to move in next 3 to 4 monhs


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

ozdreamz said:


> I would like to connect with Indian Families who are in Perth or planning to go in couple of months.
> 
> We can stay in touch.
> 
> Many Thanks!


Planning to move around april 10th


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Only families? :eyebrows:

Cheers


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

We too will be in perth in a month or so.....
Do connect !!


ozdreamz said:


> I would like to connect with Indian Families who are in Perth or planning to go in couple of months.
> 
> We can stay in touch.
> 
> Many Thanks!


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

rgogada said:


> Planning to move around april 10th


rgogada - Have you moved to Auzee /Perth? Please share your experience/learning on job search and initial settlement.


----------



## sequeira (Jul 20, 2012)

hi even we are planning to move to perth by end of this year. keep us posted


----------



## little kangaroo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi,All

hopefully migrating WITH MY FAMILY to PERTH IN 3-4 MONTHS. BUT AS I HAVE OPTED FOR VISA 489 SO WILL HAVE TO LIVE IN REGIONAL AREA PROBABLY, MANDURAH, BURNBURRY.

ANY ONE HERE WITH SIMILAR CASE PLEASE GET IN TOUCH.

REGARDS.


----------



## Revenant (Feb 26, 2012)

Moving early next month!


----------



## dhivakar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi 

I will be moving to perth with my family in next 2 - 3 months.

Please keep me connected
Cheers
Dhiva


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi has anyone moving to oz on pr taken tax clearance certificate and If yes than how?


----------



## dhivakar (Mar 9, 2012)

what is tax clearance for moving in to Auz. please detail


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

As per section 230 of income tax act person leaving India permanently to another country needs to produce tax clearance cert. to immigration authorities before boarding a flight.

Want to check whether anyone has taken such certificate or not


----------



## dhivakar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks rajnirwan.

But even you are moving permanently you can still pay tax for your indian income in india ( like rent , interesrt , etc ) then why we need to declare on moving to another country


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

I believe it's required Pla check through your sources


----------



## dhivakar (Mar 9, 2012)

sure...Will check ..

Where are you in india & what is your job profile sir....

When are you planned to move to perth


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll be in Perth in Oct12


----------



## dhivakar (Mar 9, 2012)

Let me know good localities in perth for housing with schools nearby. my daughter is 5 years completed now.


----------



## viba (Aug 3, 2012)

ozdreamz said:


> I would like to connect with Indian Families who are in Perth or planning to go in couple of months.
> 
> We can stay in touch.
> 
> Many Thanks!



hi i m moving to perth may be next week i got my partner visa recentlyand wil be joining my hubby.

anyone who will be moving to perth next week?

thanks,


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Am in mumbai and Am a chartered accountant, I will be moving in November with spouse and a kid


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello Fellow Mates,

Please share your experiences, tips on localities, schools etc in Perth, if you have already moved there. This will greatly benefit other forum members who are considering moving to Perth.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## nirmit (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I along with my wife would be moving to Perth by November this year. For ones who are already there, do share your experiences and learnings.

Best,
NS


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi all,

Planning to move sometime during the end of the year with family. Plz include my name. Hope to get to know everybody. 

Regards


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi all
Though we hav not decided the date to land. Please include me too in this 
Thanks
Panks


----------



## dhivakar (Mar 9, 2012)

speedyv9 said:


> done, check you PM inbox and revert back


Hi
Not received your mail in my personal mail box.

Cheers
Dhiva


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Got my Grant today*

Hello Mates,

Just got my grant moments ago. 

Thanks for your well wishes and guidance.

Cheers


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi speedy 

please include me too

cheers
satyam sadhu



speedyv9 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> If you all consent, I will try to PM each of you who has posted to this thread i.e. those who are planning to migrate to Perth or have migrated to Perth.
> 
> ...


----------



## bageera (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi please include me too.thanks!


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

bageera said:


> Hi please include me too.thanks!


Bageera - sorry mate as you are new to the forum I am unable to PM you. Can you please let me know your email id

Mowgli


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dear Members,

i have stayed at Perth from year 2008-2010 for my education. Perth is a wonderful city, its a city of beaches and wind. It rains heavily there and in summers Sun is up till 8 pm (i know many of you will not believe me but its true). To get the normal store jobs are easy but mainline jobs are bit tougher and specially for IT graduates its tough.


----------



## au applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I have got the 190 visa sponsored by WA. I plan to move to Perth along with family but I am not sure whether I will get a decent job in Perth. My occupation is Human Resource Adviser. What do you guys suggest. Is it worth leaving a cushy job in India and moving to Perth.


----------



## au applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> i have stayed at Perth from year 2008-2010 for my education. Perth is a wonderful city, its a city of beaches and wind. It rains heavily there and in summers Sun is up till 8 pm (i know many of you will not believe me but its true). To get the normal store jobs are easy but mainline jobs are bit tougher and specially for IT graduates its tough.


 Hi Sameer, Thanks for sharing your experience. Are you still in perth or you have come back. What is your opinion about HR Adviser occupation. Are there any jobs for HR professionals.


----------



## bageera (Jul 22, 2012)

au applicant said:


> Hi Sameer, Thanks for sharing your experience. Are you still in perth or you have come back. What is your opinion about HR Adviser occupation. Are there any jobs for HR professionals.


A bird in hand is better than two in the bush. But , with that I won't discourage anyone...feel free to chase your dreams. Would advise a short break of 3-6 months of maybe unpaid leave to test the waters on this side. Make calls to consultants, talk to folks in similar professions and then take the call...all the best. Feel free to connect incase you have any questions.

Bageera


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

au applicant said:


> Hi Sameer, Thanks for sharing your experience. Are you still in perth or you have come back. What is your opinion about HR Adviser occupation. Are there any jobs for HR professionals.


Hi au applicant,

Perth does have many vacancies in general apart from IT as many of my college mates were doing IT course and they are still searching for a job and many have came back to India. Also, leaving your sugar coated life here and then starting again from the scratch back in Perth might disappoint you in the beginning, but in the long run it will be fruitful in terms of standard of living, education (for ur child if u r married) and of course monterey also.


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey guys,

we are planning to move to Perth around 15th June as we have to make our first entry. my family (wife and son) will be there for around 2 weeks and then they head back and I will continue my job search. I need some guidance before I move, appreciate if you guys can share your contacts (email or phone) and let me know a good time to contact you.

regards,
Rajat Saxena


----------



## au applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi au applicant,
> 
> Perth does have many vacancies in general apart from IT as many of my college mates were doing IT course and they are still searching for a job and many have came back to India. Also, leaving your sugar coated life here and then starting again from the scratch back in Perth might disappoint you in the beginning, but in the long run it will be fruitful in terms of standard of living, education (for ur child if u r married) and of course monterey also.


 thanks for your inputs...I am facing one major issue....initially should I come alone or move with my family i.e. my wife and 8 yr old kid...who knows my wife might get a job before me...secondly what is the amount of money I need to bring to survive 6 months before getting a job in my profession


----------



## au applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

raj333 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> we are planning to move to Perth around 15th June as we have to make our first entry. my family (wife and son) will be there for around 2 weeks and then they head back and I will continue my job search. I need some guidance before I move, appreciate if you guys can share your contacts (email or phone) and let me know a good time to contact you.
> 
> ...


 hey....even I am going to perth for my first entry from 8th to 15th june


----------



## au applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

raj333 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> we are planning to move to Perth around 15th June as we have to make our first entry. my family (wife and son) will be there for around 2 weeks and then they head back and I will continue my job search. I need some guidance before I move, appreciate if you guys can share your contacts (email or phone) and let me know a good time to contact you.
> 
> ...


 where r u staying? I have still not finalized hotel but I have booked my flight tickets....what do you advise? which place would be cheap and comfortable and close to CBD


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

au applicant said:


> where r u staying? I have still not finalized hotel but I have booked my flight tickets....what do you advise? which place would be cheap and comfortable and close to CBD


Hey,

I am still looking out for the place to stay, apartment hotels seems very expensive...

give me your number lets be in touch... mine is 9822371193 (feel free to call). btw which flight you have booked?


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

raj333 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am still looking out for the place to stay, apartment hotels seems very expensive...
> 
> give me your number lets be in touch... mine is 9822371193 (feel free to call). btw which flight you have booked?


Try airbnb


----------



## au applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

I am travelling by Tiger Air from HYD to SIN to PER.....it is a low cost airline. I believe even Air asia is good


----------



## au applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

where should I stay in perth? I am looking for accommodation but as I have no idea about perth i am getting confused. How far is scarborough?


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

au applicant said:


> thanks for your inputs...I am facing one major issue....initially should I come alone or move with my family i.e. my wife and 8 yr old kid...who knows my wife might get a job before me...secondly what is the amount of money I need to bring to survive 6 months before getting a job in my profession


Hey all d best for your new life mate,

you should first decide that where u want to live whether south of the river or north of the river. Theer's a river which divides perth into two sections. As far as expenses are concerned if u go single u have to spend somewhere approx 1200 AUD/month, if wid ur wife and son then it will cost you somewhere around 2500$-3000$/month. This expense does include all ur living expenses like rent, mobile, bills(if any), conveyance, fooding and everything.


----------



## sajandeep (Apr 20, 2014)

*Thank you*



sameer7106 said:


> Hey all d best for your new life mate,
> 
> you should first decide that where u want to live whether south of the river or north of the river. Theer's a river which divides perth into two sections. As far as expenses are concerned if u go single u have to spend somewhere approx 1200 AUD/month, if wid ur wife and son then it will cost you somewhere around 2500$-3000$/month. This expense does include all ur living expenses like rent, mobile, bills(if any), conveyance, fooding and everything.



That was quite usefull info brother,seems u know perth pretty well, your insights in this thread will be helpul for us all, so please do kindly keep up with the thread as an d when u can.
if u cud tell us the best way to find accomodation and cheap and best airways to perth

thanks


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

sajandeep said:


> That was quite usefull info brother,seems u know perth pretty well, your insights in this thread will be helpul for us all, so please do kindly keep up with the thread as an d when u can.
> if u cud tell us the best way to find accomodation and cheap and best airways to perth
> 
> thanks


Dear Sajandeep,

the best way to buy a second hand car or a rental accomodation is Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree 

What i will suggest here to the people going to perth is that, start looking for the accommodation from here if you guys are not sure where to settle. If by the week before ur departure u r still not sure about ur accommodation then go to the Perth City (yeah that's the name of the metro station of main PERTH CBD area) there u will find many lodges which will charge u around 20$-35$ a day. You can stay for a week at these lodges and can easily find ur accommodation by visiting the places in person so that u get to know the surroundings and everything.

hope this info helps my fellow expatians!!


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

tiger airlines is the best option if u can sit wid ur legs folded for say 5-6 hours (as they dont have enough leg space). Also, ppl from kolkata can always look for the break journey i.e

Kolkata to Singapore - airindia express
singapore to perth - tiger airways/airasia


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

au applicant said:


> I am travelling by Tiger Air from HYD to SIN to PER.....it is a low cost airline. I believe even Air asia is good


How much luggage are you carrying? And can you please tell us the fare, meals and luggage. ? Btw, when are you traveling and to which city? 
Am planning in mid aug to Sydney..


----------



## roop (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello all,

I am also planning to move to perth in aug 1st week. But could not finalized airline to travel with & accomodation. If anyone has booked their flight & accomodation plz do share the details.


----------



## au applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

lvonline said:


> How much luggage are you carrying? And can you please tell us the fare, meals and luggage. ? Btw, when are you traveling and to which city?
> Am planning in mid aug to Sydney..


 I am carrying 2*20kg=40Kg + 3 handbags of 5 kg each. Altogether it cost me Rs. 1.25 Lacs for flight tickets for 2 adults and 1 child (7 yrs).......no meals in the flight....this is Tiger Air....I am going to Perth for 8 nights only 8th June to 16th June...I have not booked the accommodation as yet


----------



## gsukumar27 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi guys
planning to come to perth this september on visa 190. Need somehelp about the checklist that i should follow i mean how to start with things that i should do including luggage or packing or etc what all one should do before flying to perth. Please advise me with info or if there is any linkwhere i can go through the checklist and follow my schedules to make things properly.


----------

